# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر 25درصدی معدل

## skyler

سلام

سال 91 تاثیر معدل 25 درصد بود. امسال می گن 50 درصد شده. خب دیگه سوال رو نمی پیچونم! اگر کسی که سال 91 از کنکور خود راضی نباشد و بخواد دوباره سال 92 شرکت کنه سهمیه اش چه جوریه؟

صفر درصد؟ همون 25 درصد؟ یا 50؟

از یکی از دوستانم شنیدم گفن باید بری امتحان ساخت سوابق تحصیلی بدی. یعنی دوباره بری امتحان نهایی ها رو امتحان بدی؟

می شه راهنمایی کنید؟

-ممنون

 :30: 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

راستی یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم. کتب درسی 92 نسبت به 91 چه تغییری کرده. میگن فقط دینی خیلی تغییر کرده. درسته؟

----------


## Araz

> سلام
> 
> سال 91 تاثیر معدل 25 درصد بود. امسال می گن 50 درصد شده. خب دیگه سوال رو نمی پیچونم! اگر کسی که سال 91 از کنکور خود راضی نباشد و بخواد دوباره سال 92 شرکت کنه سهمیه اش چه جوریه؟
> 
> صفر درصد؟ همون 25 درصد؟ یا 50؟
> 
> از یکی از دوستانم شنیدم گفن باید بری امتحان ساخت سوابق تحصیلی بدی. یعنی دوباره بری امتحان نهایی ها رو امتحان بدی؟
> 
> می شه راهنمایی کنید؟
> ...



دقیقا مقدار تاثیر امسال رو نمی دونم باید وایسیم تا اعلام بشه . ولی در کل دیگه شما امتحان نهایی رو نمی دهید . خیالتون راحت

تغییرات کتب درسی رو هم فعلا نمی دونم باید وایسی تا مهرماه تو سایت بذارمش 
 :24:

----------


## mahsa

سلام 
  ولي من شنيدم كه اين نمراتي كه تاثيرميذاره درصورتي هستش كه تاثيرش مثبت باشه اگه تاثير منفي اي داشته باشه ديگه از اون نمره

استفاده نميشه!

----------


## Araz

> سلام 
>   ولي من شنيدم كه اين نمراتي كه تاثيرميذاره درصورتي هستش كه تاثيرش مثبت باشه اگه تاثير منفي اي داشته باشه ديگه از اون نمره
> 
> استفاده نميشه!



فکر نکنم و در این زمینه اطلاعات زیادی ندارم :17:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام
> 
> سال 91 تاثیر معدل 25 درصد بود. امسال می گن 50 درصد شده. خب دیگه سوال رو نمی پیچونم! اگر کسی که سال 91 از کنکور خود راضی نباشد و بخواد دوباره سال 92 شرکت کنه سهمیه اش چه جوریه؟
> 
> صفر درصد؟ همون 25 درصد؟ یا 50؟
> 
> از یکی از دوستانم شنیدم گفن باید بری امتحان ساخت سوابق تحصیلی بدی. یعنی دوباره بری امتحان نهایی ها رو امتحان بدی؟
> 
> می شه راهنمایی کنید؟
> ...


سلام شما مشمول همان 25 درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهید بود مگر اینکه سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه جدیدی صادر کنه .
و امتحان نهایی برای شما تکرار نخواهد شد.

----------


## sasy

منم پشت کنکوری هستم.الان واسه ما25اماواسه بچه هایی که پیش هستن 50درصده؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

> فکر نکنم و در این زمینه اطلاعات زیادی ندارم


آره فقط تاثیر مثبت قبوله

----------


## javadjon74

سلام
یعنی من که الان معدل سوابق تحصیلیم شده بود 11.4 خونم خراب میشه؟؟؟؟
منوبگو که داشتم با امید برا کنکور میخوندم...الانم سال چهارمم و شده50 درصد

----------


## Ro.Architect

ببین من خودم برام 25 درصد تاثیر مثبت داشت فقط . یادمه خود رئیس سازمان سنجش گفت که فقط تاثیر مثبت داره ولی منفی نه!

----------


## Mahdi

مثبت ،منفی روولش!یکی به مابگه 50درصده امسال واسه پیش دانشگاهی ها؟

----------


## UDK

بابا چرا اینقدر به خودتون اضطراب و فشار وارد میکنید؟

تو هر سایتی برید میتونید ببینید که امسال کنکور مثل پارسال 25 درصد هست.!

50 کجا بود بابا!

تو سایت سنجش برید 100 جا زده که مثل سال قبل 25 درصد تاثیر مثبت!

خلاص

----------


## Elena 1994

دوستان 

گفته شده تاثیر مثبته ف ولی اگه به این مساله نگاه کنید میبینید اگه برا بقیه مثبت باشه برا کسانی که معدلشون پایینه منفیه 

به عنوان مسال اگه 50% باشه: 
یکی که حسابی کنکور رو خونده و تست زده ، ولی معدلش پایین بوده - سوالات دین و زندگی رو 50% میزنه ، همین 50% حساب میشه و به خاطر پایین بودن نمره کتبی دینی امتحان نهاییش همین باقی میمونه
اما کسی که هیچی کنکور نخونده باشه و دین و زندگی رو شده باشه 20 ، اگه تاثیر 50 % باشه تو کارنامه کنکور اگه درصد 0 زده باشه 50% براش حساب میشه 

حالا فرض کنید یکی خیلی درس خون باشه و نمره های تحصیلیش هم بالا ، معلومه که ایشون رتبه بهتری از کسی که فقط کنکور خونده و نمره کتبیش پایین بوده کسب میکنه 
همین جلو افتادن افراد برا کسانی که معدلشون پایینه یه فاکتور منفی حساب میشه ، نمیشه؟


من خودم پارسال سر سوالات عمومی وقت کم آوردم نتونستم تست های دین و زندگی رو بزنم و سر جمع 5 تا تست زدم که شک داشتم ، اما موقع دیدن نتایج با کمال تعجب دیدم دین و زندگی 27 % زدم - من نمره کتبی نهایی دین و زندگیم شد 19.5 اما در کل معدلم افتضاح

----------


## Mahdi

*خداخیرت بده UDK!  راست میگه دیگه چرامنو تواین موقعیت (استرس)قرارمیدین!!!
*

----------


## Mahdi

> دوستان 
> 
> گفته شده تاثیر مثبته ف ولی اگه به این مساله نگاه کنید میبینید اگه برا بقیه مثبت باشه برا کسانی که معدلشون پایینه منفیه 
> 
> به عنوان مسال اگه 50% باشه: 
> یکی که حسابی کنکور رو خونده و تست زده ، ولی معدلش پایین بوده - سوالات دین و زندگی رو 50% میزنه ، همین 50% حساب میشه و به خاطر پایین بودن نمره کتبی دینی امتحان نهاییش همین باقی میمونه
> اما کسی که هیچی کنکور نخونده باشه و دین و زندگی رو شده باشه 20 ، اگه تاثیر 50 % باشه تو کارنامه کنکور اگه درصد 0 زده باشه 50% براش حساب میشه 
> 
> حالا فرض کنید یکی خیلی درس خون باشه و نمره های تحصیلیش هم بالا ، معلومه که ایشون رتبه بهتری از کسی که فقط کنکور خونده و نمره کتبیش پایین بوده کسب میکنه 
> ...


*خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا*

----------


## Elena 1994

حالا حرص نخورید 
همه ما ( مخصوصا شهر های بزرگ با اون حوضه های مسخرش ) میدونیم که نمره های کتبی امتحان های نهایی رو خیلی سخت محصح های حوضه های تصحیح میدادن
پس زیاد نگران نباشید اختلافش خیلی کمه به جا این حرفا و براندازی اینکه ببینید چی میشه بهتره با تمام وجود بخونید.

----------


## Shayan

عجب!

----------


## Mahdi

> عجب!


عجب!!!!  :23:

----------


## parnian 19

یکی از استادامون میگفت تاثیر معدل واسه درصدا نیست ماله وقتیه ک میرین دانشگاه

----------


## Mahdi

:16: چه استادباحالی داشتین! :25:

----------


## davood

> یکی از استادامون میگفت تاثیر معدل واسه درصدا نیست ماله وقتیه ک میرین دانشگاه


راست گفته تاثیر معدل رو نمره خام اثر میذاره و به درصد کاری نداره من خودم بعد کنکور درصدامو حساب کردم با اونچه تو کارنامه بود یکسان بود تو کارنامتونوم الان ببینین نوشته که تاثیر داشته یا نه

----------


## parnian 19

این استادمون از طراحای کنکور بود :2:

----------


## javadjon74

> یکی از استادامون میگفت تاثیر معدل واسه درصدا نیست ماله وقتیه ک میرین دانشگاه


یعنی چی؟؟
یعنی تو قبولی دانشگاه تاثیر داره؟؟؟
یعنی من که الان دارم با تلاش میخونم که رتبم بشه 1200 که بتونم مهندسی هوا فضا تو تهران قبول بشم...ممکنه که 1200 بیارم و بعدش معدلم باعث بشه که من تو تهران مهندسی هوا فضا قبول نشم؟؟؟
در ضمن معدل من هم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد هست...
به نظرتون من چیکار کنم که مهندسی هوا فضا تو تهران قبول بشم؟؟؟

----------


## someone_else

تاثیر ها برای بجه های 92 مستقیم نیست.

یعنی یکی اگه معدلش 10 باشه، بره کنکور رو 100 بزنه، نفر اول میشه

ولی اگه بزنه 50 و معدلش 19 باشه، به اون 50 اضافه میشه

یعنی برای همه بلا استثنا طوری محاسبه میشه که اگر تاثیر دادن سوابق تحصیلی، تاثیر مثبت بذاره، تاثیر میدن. اگر تاثیر منفی بذاره، تاثیر نمیدن. اما برای بچه های 93 اینطور نخواهد بود

----------


## javadjon74

نقل قول نوشته اصلی توسط parnian 19 نمایش پست ها
یکی از استادامون میگفت تاثیر معدل واسه درصدا نیست ماله وقتیه ک میرین دانشگاه
یعنی چی؟؟
یعنی تو قبولی دانشگاه تاثیر داره؟؟؟
یعنی من که الان دارم با تلاش میخونم که رتبم بشه 1200 که بتونم مهندسی هوا فضا تو تهران قبول بشم...ممکنه که 1200 بیارم و بعدش معدلم باعث بشه که من تو تهران مهندسی هوا فضا قبول نشم؟؟؟
در ضمن معدل من هم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد هست...
به نظرتون من چیکار کنم که مهندسی هوا فضا تو تهران قبول بشم؟؟؟

----------


## javadjon74

یکی نیست جواب من رو بده؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkori 2013

منم همین سوالو دارم .معدل پسش دانشگاهی مهمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sajad TbT

> منم همین سوالو دارم .معدل پسش دانشگاهی مهمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟


نــــــــــــه ...

----------


## Ro.Architect

*میگم اگه معدل پیشو تو فرم ثبت نام کنکور دقیق ننویسی اشکال پیش میاد؟*

اخه من دوستم حتی معدل سوم رو الکی نوشت چیزی نشد!

----------


## Sajad TbT

> *میگم اگه معدل پیشو تو فرم ثبت نام کنکور دقیق ننویس اشکال پیش میاد؟*
> 
> اخه من دوستم حتی معدل سوم رو الکی نوشت چیزی نشد!


اینا فقط معدل کتبی سال سوم رو میخوان که اونم خودشون پیش پیش پر کردن  :Yahoo (94):  ...

----------


## zahra1375

معدل کل هم  تو کنکور تاثیر داره

----------


## zahra1375

البته معدل کل سوم

----------


## Ro.Architect

* 		پذیرش 85 درصد داوطلبان براساس سابقه تحصیلی 	*   	جزئیات  طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بررسی گردید و  براساس این طرح حداقل 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو براساس سابقه تحصیلی است.
دکتر مقتدایی، نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در گفتگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهي باشگاه خبرنگاران  اظهار داشت: طرح مذکور به طور کامل از سوی مجلس بررسی شده است و جزئیات آن  نیز در حال تکمیل است براین اساس 15 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها از طریق آزمون  تامین می شود.

وی افزود: همچنین پیشنهادی در درباره آزمون عمومی  کنکور به وزارت آموزش و پرورش و کنکور تخصصی به عهده سازمان سنجش و وزارت  علوم واگذار می شود اما این موضوع هنوز قطعی نشده است.

وی تصريح کرد: ما در تلاشیم تا پایان خرداد تکلیف کنکور را روشن کنیم تا در برگزاری کنکور 93 دیگر ابهامی نباشد./ح

----------


## abri071

به نظر شما تو کنکور 93 تاثیر معدل چقد میشه؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

مراجعه کنید تو پست "کنکور 93" اونجا ذکر شده.

----------


## Saba_14

سلام

تاثیر معدل برای افرادی که سالها پیش دیپلم گرفتن چطوره ؟ یعنی کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارن ...

----------


## Saba_14

کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

> کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟


*
عزیز من دنبال یه جواب مطمئنم میگردم اطلاع میدم*

----------


## Saba_14

کسی در مورد تاثیر معدل برای داوطلبان بدون سابقه تحصیلی نمیدونه ؟

----------


## Saba_14

No reply ?

----------


## Ro.Architect

*اخه هنوز اطلاعاتی ندادن!

مثل همیشه یه چیزی میگن بعد خودشونم بعدشو نمیدونن!*

----------


## Saba_14

> *اخه هنوز اطلاعاتی ندادن!
> 
> مثل همیشه یه چیزی میگن بعد خودشونم بعدشو نمیدونن!*


ممنونم

----------


## Ro.Architect

*قرار شده حذف کنکور رو تا وقتی که بیشتر داوطلبان دارای سابقه تحصیل باشن عقب بندازن که بازم هنوز مسئولین محترم(!) خودشون به توافق کامل نرسیدن.

درباره کنکور 93 هم 25 خرداد بیانیه صادر میکنن گویا
*

----------

